# Descaling Gaggia Classic



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

My classic needs descaled and I know that Puly Caff is recommended although I found another descaling agent used for commercial machines. Can it do any harm for a one off?


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Lots of threads on this, Puly Caff isn't a descaler it is a detergent for breaking down coffee oils. For descaling safely use the Gaggia descaler, beware if your boiler is heavily scaled descaling may cause the solenoid to get blocked. So beware if you get problems after descaling this could be the culprit.


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, the tablet I have is a descaler, I suspect this should be fine to use as a one off?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The descaler used for commercial machines is quite aggressive and is better not used in Gaggia Classics because of the aluminium boiler.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why does your Classic need to be descaled?


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

I bought it off a member here when I first joined and it hasn't been descaled since. I use it about 4-6 times a month, if that.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unless you are having a problem with your machine, for the amount you use your machine I would omit the descale and use a "suitable" bottled water with it. (unless you have suitable tap water )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Where do you live and what water do you use?


----------

